# Score is in.......so I have some questions



## USMC0331

Hello (hopefully soon to be fellow) Officers,

I just received my score on the Police Test and got a 94. I have "Veteran Status" and am waiting on "Disabled Veteran Status" but I realize that could take a while. Anyone who can help with my questions below would be greatly appreciated.

Does the score I got include the points for being a Vet or are they added onto it later?
Do I have to wait for a PD to contact me or can I approach a town I would like to serve in?
Does the state send you to the Academy closest to your location and do you have to stay there if you are not married during training?
Is there a training manual for the Academies showing both mental and physical study guides?

I want to be as prepared as possible if and when I get the call to report for duty. I realize I asked a lot f questions but any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. As most of you know, the waiting is horrible.

Thanks


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## USMC0331

Luckily, as an Infantry Marine I am no stranger to sleep deprivation!


----------



## wwonka

Congratulations on the score. Now prepare to standby for a year or so 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USMC0331

Thanks! Really? That long? Any way to speed up the process?


----------



## niteowl1970

USMC0331 said:


> Thanks! Really? That long? Any way to speed up the process?


You should call HRD and the SPA everyday until they acknowledge you.


----------



## Hush

niteowl1970 said:


> You should call HRD and the SPA everyday until they acknowledge you.


You'll never get anywhere fast by just calling, show up to New Braintree in person! In your own personally bought uniform, shows initiative!


----------



## Duff112

Hush said:


> You'll never get anywhere fast by just calling, show up to New Braintree in person! In your own personally bought uniform, shows initiative!


Uhhh... Sometimes I truly LOL at the comments.. You've absolutely got to have a sense of humor and be able to take a healthy dose of sarcasm on this job.

USMC0331- Thank you for your service and since you are Marine Infantry you obviously are smart enough to see the world as it is thru all the bullshit..

There is no easy answer to all of your questions. We don't know what test you are referring to and, as most cops would attest, this isn't the forum to give alot of information out on.

Keep your eyes and ears open. Good luck.


----------



## USAF286

I know we both know the term "hurry up and wait. " I've been doing it for 6 years, so put a party hat on and join the club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## car-ramrod

With a 94 I wouldn't concern yourself with preparing for the academy, you will not likely get any cards for any departments with that low of score. Better luck in 2 years, with non-civil service, or out of state.


----------



## niteowl1970

car-ramrod said:


> With a 94 I wouldn't concern yourself with preparing for the academy, you will not likely get any cards for any departments with that low of score. Better luck in 2 years, with non-civil service, or out of state.


Would that be something in 10 years if that guy ends up being your supervisor?


----------



## USMC0331

263FPD said:


> You are so far away from a job right now, it's not even funny. They will call you. Don't bother calling them. Married or not, if you get MSP, your ass is bunking up there M Through F.
> 
> You will go to whatever academy your department sticks you in, and you will learn to like it. Physical and "Mental" study guides? Dude, you were USMC. If you can't do it with that background, who the fuck can?


 I appreciate your response. I know that I can handle it but I still like to prepare rather than go in blind you know. Thanks


----------



## car-ramrod

niteowl1970 said:


> Would that be something in 10 years if that guy ends up being your supervisor?


With scores like that I do not have to worry about him being my supervisor!


----------



## USMC0331

car-ramrod said:


> With a 94 I wouldn't concern yourself with preparing for the academy, you will not likely get any cards for any departments with that low of score. Better luck in 2 years, with non-civil service, or out of state.


Wow! I didn't realize that 94 was that low on the Civil Service exam. Or maybe I don't realize you're messing with me. I hope it's the latter!


----------



## niteowl1970

car-ramrod said:


> With scores like that I do not have to worry about him being my supervisor!


Weirder shit has happened. It could be even worse... He might be on your city council or Board of Selectman.


----------



## USMC0331

niteowl1970 said:


> Weirder shit has happened. It could be even worse... He might be on your city council or Board of Selectman.


 I guess I'll just run for president then!


----------



## USMC0331




----------



## car-ramrod

94 is low dude


----------



## USMC0331

car-ramrod said:


> 94 is low dude


Any bump with Vet Status? I don't think I can wait another 2 years man! You are the 1st person to tell me that my score is really low so I hope that I can catch some departments eye with my Marine background then.


----------



## niteowl1970

USMC0331 said:


> Any bump with Vet Status? I don't think I can wait another 2 years man! You are the 1st person to tell me that my score is really low so I hope that I can catch some departments eye with my Marine background then.


There are members of site who had to wait over 5 years to get on the job. If you're this impatient then this might not be the field for you.... Not in this state anyway.


----------



## USMC0331

niteowl1970 said:


> There are members of site who had to wait over 5 years to get on the job. If you're this impatient then this might not be the field for you.


 I appreciate the info. I am just eager that's all. I should have done this a long time ago and can absolutely wait as I know this is what I am supposed to do with my life. I just realized it a little late and had no idea that it could take this long AFTER taking the test. Thanks again for the info though.


----------



## car-ramrod

Some people never become a cop. You can score a 100 on the test, and all that might get you is an interview. Sometimes good candidates don't always get hired, I got many interviews that I got bypassed on and I know many people who have done the same, My advice to you, if this is something you really want to do, is take every test you can, and don't put all your eggs in one basket, especially the civil service basket.


----------



## USMC0331

car-ramrod said:


> Some people never become a cop. You can score a 100 on the test, and all that might get you is an interview. Sometimes good candidates don't always get hired, I got many interviews that I got bypassed on and I know many people who have done the same, My advice to you, if this is something you really want to do, is take every test you can, and don't put all your eggs in one basket, especially the civil service basket.


 Thanks! I will begin spreading the eggs as soon as possible!


----------



## pahapoika

that is so low score, but maybe the DAV status will save you.

However if you look around on test day all those schools are packed. With all the returning veterans like yourself the test is highly competitive.

While you waiting for the next test to come out in 2 years get yourself into a trade school and become a plumber or something.

You'll be home at night and get to spend the holidays with your family and friends.

if you do decide to spend the next few years chasing a PD job 
in Massachusetts good luck and thank you for your service


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

niteowl1970 said:


> There are members of site who had to wait over 5 years to get on the job. If you're this impatient then this might not be the field for you.... Not in this state anyway.


5... Plus 6 and counting.


----------



## USAF286

USMC0331 said:


> Any bump with Vet Status? I don't think I can wait another 2 years man! You are the 1st person to tell me that my score is really low so I hope that I can catch some departments eye with my Marine background then.


Yeah your vet status puts your 94 over a civilian with a 99 or 100 in the town of your residency. MSP it just adds 2 points.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mpd61

Depending on what town(s) you list, a 94 with D/Vet status can rocket you to the top of the list. In the end you've got PLENTY of time to relax, prepare and be patient. Good luck!


----------



## USMC0331

mpd61 said:


> Depending on what town(s) you list, a 94 with D/Vet status can rocket you to the top of the list. In the end you've got PLENTY of time to relax, prepare and be patient. Good luck!


 Thank you very much for your response. I will use the time to prepare and make sure I keep my eyes and ears open. Thanks again!


----------



## USMC0331

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> 5... Plus 6 and counting.


 WOW! I'm really hoping that you get on soon. That is an awful long time.


----------



## USMC0331

pahapoika said:


> that is so low score, but maybe the DAV status will save you.
> 
> However if you look around on test day all those schools are packed. With all the returning veterans like yourself the test is highly competitive.
> 
> While you waiting for the next test to come out in 2 years get yourself into a trade school and become a plumber or something.
> 
> You'll be home at night and get to spend the holidays with your family and friends.
> 
> if you do decide to spend the next few years chasing a PD job
> in Massachusetts good luck and thank you for your service


 Thank you for your response and it was my pleasure to serve in the Corps. I'm not giving up on this round of testing but if I end up having to take the test again I will make sure I am better prepared.


----------



## wwonka

The Doc is giving a test in the spring. My advice would be to take it 

They have been hiring alot in the past few years and it's probably going to continue for awhile. 

A 94 with vet preference is a layup if you can pass the psych eval and drug test. 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USMC0331

wwonka said:


> The Doc is giving a test in the spring. My advice would be to take it
> 
> They have been hiring alot in the past few years and it's probably going to continue for awhile.
> 
> A 94 with vet preference is a layup if you can pass the psych eval and drug test.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


 Thanks man! I really want to be a Police Officer and passing the drug test and psych eval will be no problem for me. I also have a clean driving record which I hear is huge. I really appreciate your response, thanks!


----------



## USMC0331

mtc said:


> Do not turn your nose up at Corrections - unless you've got a sweet gig already while you wait to become Cop of the Year.


 Oh no I would not dismiss being a corrections officer at all.


----------



## wwonka

USMC0331 said:


> Oh no I would not dismiss being a corrections officer at all.


Its a good way to get your foot in the door and get that pension clock running.

I see guys leave all the time for police and fire jobs all the time.

I would rather be locked up with 100 cons than run into a burning building.

Goodluck and just remember to keep your options open.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USMC0331

Forgive my ignorance but I have seen several posts on this thread implying that there are tests you can take other than the civil service exam in order to become a Police Officer in Massachusetts. Is this true? If so I will be signing up immediately!


----------



## niteowl1970

USMC0331 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I have seen several posts on this thread implying that there are tests you can take other than the civil service exam in order to become a Police Officer in Massachusetts. Is this true? If so I will be signing up immediately!


Check out my thread about the French Foreign Legion. You don't need civil service and you get good experience.


----------



## 7costanza

niteowl1970 said:


> Check out my thread about the French Foreign Legion. You don't need civil service and you get good experience.


Hes a Marine, he will be dressing like the FFL soon enough.


----------



## niteowl1970

7costanza said:


> Hes a Marine, he will be dressing like the FFL soon enough.


Barry's just into fashion that's all.


----------



## USMC0331

7costanza said:


> Hes a Marine, he will be dressing like the FFL soon enough.


Saw the new ideas for the hats and have been throwing up ever since! Is this really the most pressing issue our government has right now??? Messing with over 230 years of tradition? Shameful!!!


----------



## USMC0331

niteowl1970 said:


> Check out my thread about the French Foreign Legion. You don't need civil service and you get good experience.


 I have met some of those boys when I was in Bosnia but I just can't bring myself to fight for the French......they and I have issues!


----------



## Killjoy

> Forgive my ignorance but I have seen several posts on this thread implying that there are tests you can take other than the civil service exam in order to become a Police Officer in Massachusetts. Is this true? If so I will be signing up immediately!


If a department isn't civil service, they give their own tests, so keep your eyes open for postings. You might want to try campus PD's as well, many use the SSPO system, which is not tied to civil service.

Apologies to MPD.


----------



## USMC0331

Killjoy said:


> If a department isn't civil service, they give their own tests, so keep your eyes open for postings. You might want to try campus PD's as well, many use the SSPO system, which is not tied to civil service.
> 
> Apologies to MPD.


 Thanks a lot for this info!


----------



## districtcircus12

I vote he is the next Chief in two years.


----------



## USMC0331

districtcircus12 said:


> I vote he is the next Chief in two years.


 Thanks.......I think!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I got here late, what are we talking about?


----------



## USAF286

Kilvinsky said:


> I got here late, what are we talking about?


Last June's MCAS test I thought?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin

Kilvinsky said:


> I got here late, what are we talking about?


Moobs.


----------



## Tuna

USMC0331 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I have seen several posts on this thread implying that there are tests you can take other than the civil service exam in order to become a Police Officer in Massachusetts. Is this true? If so I will be signing up immediately!


 Actually that is for court officers. It's an oral exam


----------



## Voodoo50

I've been testing for 4+ years now. Gotten very close twice. Had my start date and everything and then the guy leaving decided not to leave, and since I hadn't officially started that left me without a home. I only say that to say this- I'll never relax and be happy with a score on a test or acing an interview again until I'm sworn in and the badge is in my pocket. You shouldn't either. I scored a 98 on the last test and I'm 40th on the list where I live. But you have a few things going for you, also people lie on their backgrounds so they get flushed, a buddy of mine is a BI and has told me all about it. Just get ready to wait. Good luck to you.


----------



## USMC0331

Thanks man! I got a card and went through initial interviews as well. Turned out I was too old for the town but still have hope that another department will give me a look that doesn't have an age requirement.


----------



## FTH

263FPD said:


> We had a candidate who lied about speaking fluent Russian. They had me talk to him, and he wasn't even conversational, never mind fluent. He was cut.
> 
> A year later same BI was doing his background for the Fire Department because apparently, we do their background checks too. Once again from what I hear, he put his language skill on his app. Once again it was recommended that he should not be hired.
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess what the Fire Department did?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It always surprises me how people are unaware that lies they tell are very obvious in most cases. They also lie about strangest things ... you can't pick up a language overnight before interview! Unwise to say the least


----------



## FTH

263FPD said:


> I have only been there for almost 17 years. I think it's pretty common knowledge that our PD has someone who speaks this language. I am not going to say that this candidate had zero knowledge of the language, but "fluent" would be a total lie.
> 
> It's not not the lack of language skills that kills the candidate on the list. It's the lying. Funny thing is that he did not need to lie. We weren't pulling a language list and he would have been as good as gold without it. There was nothing else that would have eliminated him as far as I know. He would have been on the job for about two years now, and probably would have made a decent cop. Some people are so focused on getting in, that they try to tweak their application. It is a wrong move all day long. Lying will get you all the time.


Bummer!
I firmly believe that you never ever _need _to lie on your job application or resume! It will always hurt you at the end. But most people seem to get sucked into this "misrepresent yourself to get a job" game! It's almost entertaining to watch the person follow THE interview "script" 
# Firm handshake! - thank you for NOT crushing my hand completely!
# Keep an eye contact - can you say "deer in the headlights"?
# Don't fidget on your seat and don't move your arms and fingers too much - is it "stiff as a board" game? why do you appear partially paralyzed?
# Exhibit a positive attitude and appear cheerful! - I wish I could tape all the people I've seen attempting to follow this one 

Well, I don't know you buddy, but I don't want to work with you already! Lies and fake scripted behavior will get you every time.


----------

